# Isolationism and the Christian life.....



## kamaujackson811 (Jun 11, 2010)

What are your thoughts on a Christian who wants to separate himself from society and live in isolation, only coming into contact with people during corporate worship, Bible study, church functions, and to serve.

I don't mean to have a Mennonite/Amish focus. I'm wondering about the Reformed man/woman who is grieved by the sin within and around him and desires to remove himself from contact with the outside world to study, pray, and try to keep from any form of temptation.

Is it wise? Is it Biblical?


Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## TimV (Jun 11, 2010)

In a case like that you might want to think about Biblical examples of people who did that. I can't think of any, and if you can't either that must tell you something.


----------



## nicnap (Jun 11, 2010)

Brother, I think that person, even if they were without power and in a remote setting and completely isolated, would find that temptation was still right there with them. Temptation can come from "out there" but it is mostly in the heart. It is an unwise and ungodly undertaking. Christians are to be separate from the world, but not removed from it.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jun 11, 2010)

Wonder how he does this?


> 12Wherefore, my beloved, as ye have always obeyed, not as in my presence only, but now much more in my absence, work out your own salvation with fear and trembling.
> 
> 13For it is God which worketh in you both to will and to do of his good pleasure.
> 
> ...





> 33No man, when he hath lighted a candle, putteth it in a secret place, neither under a bushel, but on a candlestick, that they which come in may see the light.



It is one thing to want to seperate from sin, to study, pray, fellowship[which is a good thing], but to isolate oneself is to go too far the other way.
We are in the world ,yet not of it...Jn 17

How does his light shine? Another silent witness?

Over-fed sheep who do not exercise, do not advance God's Kingdom. We do not want to be found guilty of hiding the one talent and failing to be available to serve the Lord.

That approach did not work well for Jonah.
SermonAudio.com - The Believers Call to Stand in the Gap


----------



## kamaujackson811 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you for your responses. This is the same conclusion I had come to as well.

God Bless


----------

